# What kind of cat is this?



## Mandy Kidwell (Oct 5, 2019)

I have owned cats my whole life but have never had a cat that looks or acts like this. He is the most loving and attention needing cat ever, he loves everyone including the dog. 10 mins after I brought him home, he was cuddling with our Saint Bernard! Then was licking and cuddling my Maine Coon! He follows me & everyone and DEMANDS attention from everyone person and other animal in the house. He is super playful! I mean we named him Loki cause he is crazy lol Here are some pictures. Please help me solve this puzzle.


----------



## teddylion (Oct 16, 2019)

What a gorgeous little character! I'd say tabby mixed with some Abyssinian (going by the eyes).


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## Nickyleon (Nov 12, 2019)

Bengal? He is so cute


----------



## Maurey (Nov 18, 2019)

Loki might be an Egyptian Mau mix, though it's hard to be sure. He does look a lot like a ticked tabby, however, from what I know, belly spots don't really appear in the pattern, even when they're barred (i.e. stripes on legs, and tail, sometimes have a dorsal stripe, will sometimes have stripes on the belly, typically if heterozygous). 

He has the colouring of a bronze, has the fairly distinct barring on the tail, as well as the shape of the neck stripes, even though they're fainter than is typical, perhaps due to fur length? I believe there are some head shape similarities, as well, with a rounder face, small muzzle, and relatively large eyes. While fainter spotting on the body is relatively uncommon, as you can see from some photos of pedigree cats, it does happen. I can't post links at the moment, as I'm a new user, but a picture of a bronze Mau that your boy resembles quite a bit comes up early in a Google Images search for Egyptian Mau.


----------



## gleb_sha (Nov 24, 2019)

I think it's bengal. Cutie)))


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

A lovely moggy, he's a brown tabby, nothing unusual about his colouring, not a bronze E Mau.
Belly spots can appear in all the tabby patterns, and don't indicate breed. While his pattern is heavily ticked, - blurring contrast and pattern, he's not a ticked tabby, either broken mackerel or spotted.

With pedigree cats being rare the vast majority of cats have no breeds in them, and there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## 3UntamedKittens (Nov 21, 2019)

I don't know what kind of cat he is. But I definitely that he is absolutely cute :Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

He is a moggy, but with a hint of some oriental breed (Bengal or Abessynian) or maybe Egyptian Mau. There may well be one of these breeds somewhere in his ancestry.


----------

